# un faisceau d'isoglosses



## MrsEricNorthman

Bonjour à tous -

Je décris une carte linguistique et je cherche l'équivalent en italien pour exprimer l'idée d'un faisceau d'isoglosses.

Peut-on utiliser le mot "grappolo" dans ce contexte particulier, c'est-à-dire:

 "Si vede nella zona settrionale un grappolo di queste isoglosse"?

Merci / grazie!


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour MrsEricNorthman,
En cherchant sur google.*it*, je trouve seulement "fascio d'isoglosse", qui est la traduction littérale du français, enfin c'est une façon de parler, bien sûr. Voir *ICI*


----------



## MrsEricNorthman

Merci matoupaschat!

PS Oops je voulais écrire "settentrionale"


----------



## Anaiss

MrsEricNorthman said:


> Bonjour à tous -
> 
> Je décris une carte linguistique et je cherche l'équivalent en italien pour exprimer l'idée d'un faisceau d'isoglosses.
> 
> Peut-on utiliser le mot "grappolo" dans ce contexte particulier, c'est-à-dire:
> 
> "Si vede nella zona settrionale un grappolo di queste isoglosse"?
> 
> Merci / grazie!


Ciao MrsEricNorthman 
Non conosco tutto il contesto, ma suggerirei un ordine diverso delle parole per rendere la frase più scorrevole: 
ad es. _Nella zona settentrionale si vede/è possibile vedere un fascio di (queste) isoglosse.
È possibile vedere, nella zona settentrionale, un fascio di (queste) isoglosse._


----------



## Marie3933

Ciao a tutti,
Je confirme un faisceau d'isoglosses = _un fascio di isoglosse_


> ...nel caso dei confini dialettali [...], si ricorre piuttosto a una serie di isoglosse che, «riunite e  compatte», arrivano a costituire *un fascio di isoglosse*, come è il caso esemplare della cosiddetta _Linea La Spezia-Rimini_. (_Treccani.it, __Enciclopedia dell'Italiano_)


----------

